# Betta Eye Color



## Euphie101 (Aug 28, 2010)

Hey, I noticed my bettas have some really unique eye colors. I was wondering what eye colors some of your bettas have. Mine are:

Euphie: Black, Blue, and Red (like his coloring). At first I thought they were black but in sunlight i see they are black, blue adn red.

Louie: Sapphire Blue. I noticed this after I got him out of his cup. They are SO pretty. They remind me of my friend's eyes; she has the most gorgeous blue eyes. 

Aurorum: Black (I think, I haven't comfirmed). I haven't seen her in sunlight, so they might be a different color, but I believe they are black.

If you betta has a different eye color than what's in the poll, please say what it is!


----------



## Kitty Whiskers (Sep 28, 2009)

Both of my Male Bettas Greg and Gary have Black Eyes. Kitty my Female Betta has shiny light blue on the top half and shiny silver on the bottom half. They are a Metallic coloration.


----------



## shell85 (Aug 27, 2010)

Neptune's eyes are a combination of dark blue and red. Cream's eyes are silver.


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

Blue-ish and Black-ish.


----------



## frogipoi (Jul 3, 2010)

My betta (Aurora) has red, blue, black, and white eyes. Coolio, right?


----------



## nochoramet (Oct 2, 2009)

Chance has black eyes unless he's stressed then they look kind of orangey. Zim's eyes are big and black! And Haze has lovely chocolate brown eyes


----------



## BettaBoii (Mar 21, 2020)

Once of my betta's eyes is an icy blue and the other is black


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Closed per Betta Fish Rule #12.


----------

